# Aurora WF-600 Q5 18650 - First impressions



## stevoman (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrived this morning, so I haven't had a chance to test it out properly (I also have no way to get numbers on its brightness).

First impressions:

Jiffy bag from DX was well marked, and arrived 9 days after order (in stock - HK to UK). The package was labelled as "gift", and despite the obvious business logos and stickers to indicate otherwise - it seems to have avoided the attention of customs and excise (I didn't request the "gift" labelling). Inside the bag was a thin card box (which had been squashed) containing the light (which appeared undamaged). No paperwork or documentation of any kind).

The body is machined well - everything fits together properly with no loose or rattling parts, and it feels solid. The threads were completely dry on arrival. (Ultrafire) protected 18650s fit fine. Weight is 202g (7.1oz) without cell. length is approx 170mm (6.7"), head diameter is 54mm (2.1"). There is no lanyard hole, or anywhere where a lanyard could obviously be attached. The expanded tailcap means that it should be pretty secure in the hand, and can be balanced on its tail. It has a (very) dark grey HA coating.

There is low quality blotchy printing on the main tube ("Aurora", and "CREE Q5"). I'm not sure if it can be easily removed, but the light would be better off without it.

The window is glass (52mm/2" diameter, ~2mm thick). Despite the spec claiming an aluminium reflector, it appears to be plastic (quite deep at 44mm / ~1.7") - both had fingerprints and marks on them on arrival, but are easily cleaned.

The switch is in the tail, and is a 2 mode reverse clicky. First click turns the light on full, second click switches to low, and third click switches off. There is an O ring sealing the bezel to the window, and another sealing the bezel to the head. There are 2 O rings sealing the tailcap to the body.

The reflector does lead to some beam artifacts, but can't imagine it would be a problem in real use.

Beam pattern is a tight hotspot (about 4 degrees) and a usable spill (about 50 degrees). Low mode looks to be about 50% of full (guess, by eye). Overall, it appears very bright (unsurprisingly compared to my mag 2D & Lenser V2 Focus), and should throw pretty well.

Not for objet d'art collectors perhaps, but it looks like quite a good user, I'll be able to tell more when it gets dark. I'll try to dig out my camera, but it's not so clever in the dark... Photos on DX are fairly representative.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8672


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 28, 2008)

The flashlight seems to be okay for its price. And you can't expect the quality of a Dereelight DBS thrower for only $40. I personally dislike the visually cheap and sometimes faulty appearence of Ultrafire & Co. flashlights. Better trust in quality. But I'm very interested in your beamshots. Thank you in advance. :thumbsup:

At least they successfully fooled the customs.


----------



## stevoman (Jan 28, 2008)

I understand what you mean about the quality, but it actually seems pretty impressive for the cost. Plus, I intend to use this a fair bit, and it will get bashed up anyway, so I'm not too fussed about perfect finish.

I'm going to have some difficulty with the beamshots for several reasons...

1) I don't have a lot of reasonable things to compare it with - most of my other lights are not throwers, and nowhere near this bright.I think I have a couple of X million candlepower lead-acid halogen types knocking around somewhere, I could give them a go perhaps.

2) I can't find anywhere where there is enough room to properly test the throw. I just tried it out in the garden, and it doesn't look like the garden is big enough.

3) I can't find my camera. Doh

I'll see what I can get up here, but it may not be instant.


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 28, 2008)

stevoman said:


> I'll see what I can get up here, but it may not be instant.


No panic, I count on *you*! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevoman (Jan 28, 2008)

I managed to track down my rubbish camera - and set about with my rubbish photography skills.

Here's a few photos of the light:

There's a slight difference in colour between the body and the bezel ring - which has been exaggerated by the camera flash. It's only really noticable if you're looking for it in practice.






Here's the iffy printing on the side - blotchy.





Here's the tail end, with the cap removed. The white bits are lint that I inadvertantly added. It didn't show up until the flash went off Two O rings here. You can also see more of the iffy printing.





Fairly deep looking reflector





Looking down the barrel, with the bezel, window & reflector removed. Also there was a piece of reflective plastic foil surrounding the emitter, which has been taken out.


----------



## deathkenli (Jan 29, 2008)

Conclusion: it's made by the same factory that made those no-name Q2 version.


----------



## stevoman (Jan 29, 2008)

Very probably, or maybe a factory that copied that one :thinking:

I tried this out last night, and I have to say it's *very bright*, and it throws a *very long way *(note the technical terms  ). I wasn't able to find a location to test it properly, and I think I inadvertantly scared the neighbours...

This is my first foray into properly bright lights, so I don't have much to compare it to - the only thing I have that seems to compare with it in terms of throw is a big lead acid (1 million candlepower?) lamp with a 5 inch reflector. The Q5 seemed to be keeping up with that everywhere I've been able to test so far - which impressed me considering the size, weight and battery life difference. 

I don't have any way of measuring the brightness in numerical terms, but if it helps, I measure 800mA at the tailcap.


----------



## stevoman (Jan 31, 2008)

I went out to test it last night, down at a local park. Unfortunately my basic digicam wasn't up to the job of focusing on a bright light in the dark at distance, so I wsn't able to get any pics.

It was a cloudy, misty night, making the beam look like a lightsaber, and I still wasn't able to find an (unlit) area big enough to properly test the throw. Next time, perhaps Exmoor.

Even in the misty conditions, dark objects (3 bar split rail wooden fence) were discernable up to at least 180m, and lighter tones (some tree trunks) to considerably excess of 200m (about the maximum range I could check without light pollution becoming a major issue. I think in good conditions, the distances would be much higher). I'm not sure how it would compare to the big name throwers, but basically this throws enough for almost any practical use. I'd be interested if anyone has done such a comparison.

On the way home, I was left with a nagging feeling that my car headlights weren't working properly...


----------



## Lobo (Jan 31, 2008)

stevoman said:


> On the way home, I was left with a nagging feeling that my car headlights weren't working properly...





I just received the multipower version of the Q2 lights, which I find amazingly bright on 2 CR123. The 18650 only version is supposed to be brighter, so I can only imagine how bright your Q5 is. These lights are amazing deals for the price.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 24, 2008)

I received my Aurora WF600 Q5 2-mode SKU#8672.
2 small nics in the finish that had been touched up with some black paint. No big deal. They're really tiny. If the finish were perfect I'd be very pleasantly surprised. Throws like crazy! Deep smooth reflector. Slightly ringy beam. Again, no big deal. However. NO 2 MODES!. Just On and Off. I've got a ticket in to DX regarding this.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 24, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> I received my Aurora WF600 Q5 2-mode SKU#8672.





JimmyM said:


> 2 small nics in the finish that had been touched up with some black paint. No big deal. They're really tiny. If the finish were perfect I'd be very pleasantly surprised. Throws like crazy! Deep smooth reflector. Slightly ringy beam. Again, no big deal. However. NO 2 MODES!. Just On and Off. I've got a ticket in to DX regarding this.




Is the reflector plastic or aluminum?


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 24, 2008)

any outdoor beamshots? i'd like to see what this light can do vs other big name throwers.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 24, 2008)

bspofford said:


> Is the reflector plastic or aluminum?


I haven't had the head off, but it has a plastic wavyness to it. I believe they mean "aluminum coated" reflector versus "fully aluminum" reflector.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 24, 2008)

MstrHnky said:


> any outdoor beamshots? i'd like to see what this light can do vs other big name throwers.


I don't have any "big name" throwers like the Tiablo A9 or MRV.
I've seen an A9 up close. That thing is just this side of a laser.


----------



## Kuderna (Mar 25, 2008)

I *finally* received my Aurora last Friday. I can only get one mode out of it also. 

Otherwise everything seems good. I'll look it over more closely later to see if I can find any other observations to post.


Luke


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 28, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> I received my Aurora WF600 Q5 2-mode SKU#8672.
> 2 small nics in the finish that had been touched up with some black paint. No big deal. They're really tiny. If the finish were perfect I'd be very pleasantly surprised. Throws like crazy! Deep smooth reflector. Slightly ringy beam. Again, no big deal. However. NO 2 MODES!. Just On and Off. I've got a ticket in to DX regarding this.



Thats interesting. I just received mine yesterday, rather quick too, less than 2 weeks after initial order (and it was even backordered until 3 days after I placed the order).

Mine also doesn't have the 2nd mode, but just on & off. I put in a ticket about it today. I'm hoping that they can just send me another tailcap and that will fix the problem.

The finish on mine appears to be perfect. I can't find anything wrong with it anywhere. The hot spot is just a hair off center, but most people won't notice it. It is a little ringy, agreed, but not bad. Seems to have good throw, but haven't done any good testing on it yet. (I wonder what mode its in, since the 2nd mode isn't there? If its on low mode, wow, I can't wait to see high , here's to wishful thinking)

Also, everyone keeps saying their reflector is plastic, but mine is aluminum, though on the extremely thin side. O-rings on lens, lens cap threads, and tailcap. Will stand on end, but the button protrudes slightly making it not sit down quite flat.

I'm hearing very good things on the battery life, but as of yet haven't had a chance to test that either. I think I'm going to get the 2600mah 18650's from BJ. Thought these 2400mah's I bought from DX are really nice. (I see they have 2500mah now too).

All in all, its doesn't actually come across as a "cheap" light to me. No, its not up to some of the high dollar standards, but it does appear to be a well made, durable piece of hardware. It was well worth the $.

Also, in spite of the 2 mode issue, my first experience with DX, is thus far quite good. Now lets see how the 2 mode issue is handled...


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a quick response back from DX, they want me to return it to their US location and they will send me another one. After the following info, and its near perfect finish, I'm a little saddened, & reluctant to send it back...

However, since I couldn't send it back today (probably be a few days before I can make it to the post office) I thought I'd do a quick runtime test with one of my TrustFire 2400mAh 18650's. 

I had used it a little bit, turning it off and on a few times, so it wasn't a 'fresh' battery, but no significant drainage. At 7:54am I turned it on. It is now 1:53pm, and it is still burning quite bright. Unfortunately, I do not have a voltage tester yet, nor a light meter.... doh!

So, after 6 hours running, I would say that is roughly equal to as my 3 Watt, 75 lumen, Target/Nuwai light, much, much brighter than my 1 Watt version, and less bright than the Romisen RC-F4, but with a much tighter hot spot, and roughly equal spill. It is still a very usable brightness.

I know the runtime on these things is supposed to be very good on the 18650 version, but this is ridiculous, leading me to believe, that it is in fact on "low" mode. However, it is still quite bright on a fully charged battery.

Here's a side beside shot of my RC-F4 with fresh batteries and the WF-600 after 6 hours of running.








Left is WF-600, right is RC-F4

edit: The top photo is @ 4:15pm (thats more than 8 hours on a single 18650 charge!!), and I'm going to be heading out of the house shortly, so I thought I'd just add that its still going strong. Only slightly dimmer than it was a couple of hours ago. Still much brighter than my 45 lumen, 1 Watt light, and very usable. I could run through the woods in the night with this amount of light easily. I think I'm in love. Now just have to send it back :mecry:and wait for my replacement [2 mode].

reedit: Added another side by side photo (bottom) at 6:15pm, another 2 hours, putting it at more than 10 hours.

And here is a shot I took in a very dim room (not total dark) to give an idea of how much useable light its putting out still. I'm about 15' from that bottle of Gorilla Glue (sorry about the bad camera, its just my phone).


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Mar 29, 2008)

If this light does work with a resistor in the tailcap 
Then you can unscrew the tailcap and use something to make contact between the negative pol of the batterie and the body of the light (the ring where the anodizing is removed 
If this gives the same light as with the tailcap ,,then your switch is on high


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 29, 2008)

Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> If this light does work with a resistor in the tailcap
> Then you can unscrew the tailcap and use something to make contact between the negative pol of the batterie and the body of the light (the ring where the anodizing is removed
> If this gives the same light as with the tailcap ,,then your switch is on high


Well, in that case, its on high mode, as its the same level of brightness either way, however, I'm not sure that its there's a resistor in the tailcap. This could be driver controlled 2-mode, right?
That, or as this light is defective in some manner, the 'single' mode that is functioning, may not be equivalent to the torch's normal "high mode".

I only say this, because I can't see how this light would run this long on a single charged 18650. And its still going. I just turned it off a minute ago to test it as you mentioned.

Can anyone else confirm how long their WF-600 Q5 18650 has run for, total time?


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 29, 2008)

I just pulled the switch out and tested it. 2 positions. Off = Infinite resistance. On = 0.08 Ohm (0.22 Ohms - 0.14 Ohms for leads).
That's about as "On" as "On" gets.

Also, the reflector IS PLASTIC with an aluminum/chrome coating.
No doubt. Plastic.

They wanted me to send mine back too. I told them to "never mind". I'll keep it as is.


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 29, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> I just pulled the switch out and tested it. 2 positions. Off = Infinite resistance. On = 0.08 Ohm (0.22 Ohms - 0.14 Ohms for leads).
> That's about as "On" as "On" gets.
> 
> Also, the reflector IS PLASTIC with an aluminum/chrome coating.
> ...




I just turned the light off and replaced the battery with a freshly charged one to see the difference. Its the same. Which kind of makes sense. It ran for about 13 hours, so it can't be pushing as hard as it should be. When I first put the battery in, I didn't check it for reference against anything, or I would have noticed it very quickly. Even not at full brightness, it does have very good throw capability.

I conclude that the light is not as properly bright as it should be, for whatever reason. I'm sending it back.


----------



## Kuderna (Mar 30, 2008)

jrdhmmr said:


> I got a quick response back from DX, they want me to return it to their US location and they will send me another one. After the following info, and its near perfect finish, I'm a little saddened, & reluctant to send it back...



Maybe you won't have to. I received one with just one mode also. (I haven't done any tailcap tests yet.) I submitted a ticket and got this reply from DX: 

"Well,do you mind keeping using the item?If so,we could give you a gift for your next order."

And when I asked how much credit they were offering:

"How about giving you $8 as a store credit for your next order?"

Doesn't seem like enough to me for a $38 light. What do you think?



Luke


P.S. I just replied to DX asking for a free Romisen RC-N3 ($17) instead. I'm willing to negotiate down to an RC-G2 ($11).  (I hope they don't read these boards.)


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 30, 2008)

Kuderna said:


> May you won't have to. I received one with just one mode also. (I haven't done any tailcap tests yet.) I submitted a ticket and got this reply from DX:
> 
> "Well,do you mind keeping using the item?If so,we could give you a gift for your next order."
> 
> ...



No, they already asked me to send it back. Its only going to be a couple of dollars, maybe $3 for shipping to their US location in Fl, which they're picking up the tab on. 
If you think your light is operating sufficiently on the 1 mode, then I'd go for it. Mine, however, isn't as bright as my Romisen RC-F4, which you can buy from them for $14. That hardly justifies the $30 difference in my book. 

Maybe yours is working at a much brighter level than mine though. I'd keep mine if it were functioning at its high mode. Based on a ceiling bounce test, I'd say its roughtly 60-75% of the Romisens total output. Thats totally by the eye though. That, & the fact that it had a 13+ hour runtime on a single charged 18650 tells me its definitely not on "high" mode. The WF-600 should, on high mode be much brighter.

I'm returning it tomorrow. Sadly, I expect that it will be at least a few weeks, probably longer before I see its replacement. Hopefully its a keeper.


----------



## Kuderna (Apr 6, 2008)

Kuderna said:


> Maybe you won't have to. I received one with just one mode also. (I haven't done any tailcap tests yet.) I submitted a ticket and got this reply from DX:
> 
> "Well,do you mind keeping using the item?If so,we could give you a gift for your next order."
> 
> ...




Update: DX wouldn't go for that, but they said they might give me a free RC-N3 on my next order if it's big. Interesting...

So I accepted the $8 credit and ordered an RC-G2. 

I decided to keep the Aurora, because it's well-built and bright. It seems to be "stuck" on high. Bypasssing the switch in the tailcap (with a paperclip) didn't seem to change the brightness. An unscientific runtime test gave about 3 hours. Well, maybe it's stuck on medium. 

I'm keeping it for my when-things-go-bump-in-the-night-light.



Luke


----------



## jrdhmmr (Apr 14, 2008)

I just received my replacement WF-600 Q5. I was worried, as the one I returned (missing the 2nd mode) was perfect fit & finish wise. No reason to have worried, as this one is pristine. No marks of any kind, dents, dings, the reflector and glass lens are both spotless. Everything appears 100%, and both modes are working.

Now I can't wait for it to get dark to do some testing... even though its the first nice day out we've had in awhile. Starting to look like spring is really here.


----------



## jrdhmmr (Apr 15, 2008)

1 word:

Wow!

This thing is bright for sure, but dang, the throw is incredible. I can now confirm that the original light was definitely defective beyond just missing a mode. It functioned on an equivalent of about low to this replacement. Possibly slightly brighter than this one's low, but not by much.

I took it to my buddy's house, and he couldn't believe that little thing could throw light that far. He was lighting up neighbors houses blocks away & just laughing like a little kid. 

Yep, she's a keeper for sure....

If you want throw, this is a good light to have, at a great price.


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 15, 2008)

This thing can throw as good as DBS v2 and it out throw Raid spear by margin.

I had regulated version Q5 (18650 and Cr123). When i use 2 cr123 it beat DBS v2 alittle margin even thought DBS v2 hot spot is little tighter.

I have no problem buying for another 1 just to store in my treasure chest 

Very good value.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Apr 19, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> This thing can throw as good as DBS v2 and it out throw Raid spear by margin.
> 
> I had regulated version Q5 (18650 and Cr123). When i use 2 cr123 it beat DBS v2 alittle margin even thought DBS v2 hot spot is little tighter.
> 
> ...




How much current is you light drawing from the two cr123 (is that primary's ,or 4,2v rechargeable )


----------



## stimix (Apr 21, 2008)

Received my Q5 regulated multi voltage (18650 & CR123) version on Saturday as a replacement to the defective Ultrafire C2 which burnt the LED using RCR123.

& since last Saturday, I hv tested & compare wth my existing Fenix p3d Q5. And agreed wth others it's an awesome WOW! 

Too bad my outdoor nite photos are no good & thus I only posted the one indoor here...On the left is fenix P3D Q5 (Turbo mode) & on the right is Aurora WF600 using 2 RCR123 ..The wow factor is not so apparent on indoor shoot, nevertheless, the intense hotspot beam from Aurora definitely blinding! 







On the outdoor shoot (Will try later), the beam shined the trees opposite the lake where I stood & it's>400M away!! (Measured using Garmin Mapsource) Fenix only travelled 1/4 of the lenght!!
My rough estimate, it's >4 times brighter than Fenix P3D Q5 Turbo mode!! Even on low mode, it's 2 times brighter than Fenix......BTW...it's running cooler than Fenix & The HAIII coating & thickness of the tube is much better than Fenix


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi

sorry Isthereanybodyoutthere i dont have a multimedia to test the current.

However my guess is it run about 1.2A or so. I use Rcr123 battery. This light deserve some good status.

I did a beam test last night and it really out perform the DBS v2. It's got a nice Ha III and felt good when hold in my hand :naughty:.


It will be perfect if it was a aluminum reflect.

Definitely excellent low price thrower.

Note: my wf 600 i change the stock glass to multi coat anti reflect and now im very satisfy :twothumbs


----------



## jrdhmmr (Apr 22, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Note: my wf 600 i change the stock glass to multi coat anti reflect and now im very satisfy :twothumbs



Where did you get the new lens? Or did you make it? If you made it, how or what did you use for the anti-reflect coating?

I've been interested in doing this with several of my lights.

Thanks!

Oh, & I love my WF-600, but I just noticed something the other day... it doesn't have the "18650 Only" stamp on it like my first defective light did. So now I'm wondering if it is the multi voltage version, which means they sent me the wrong one, though I'm not returning it for anything. It works, and I'm happy with it. Now.. can I use those CR123a's.....


----------



## stimix (Apr 23, 2008)

OK here's my outdoor nite shot tonite:

Fenix P3D Q5 Premium (Max 215lumen or 3920lux):





Now Aurora WF600 Q5 -using 2XCRC123 (Yes this one running cool on 2XCRC123- USD39.20):


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi just few chatty foto quick beam comparison

From left to right
* 3 meters away from the wall*
* DBS v2, WF 600 Q5, RaidFire Spear*




As you can see WF 600 run on Cr123 got nice hot spot. 


*At 1 m beam shot
WF 600, Spear , DBS v2
*


Seems like DBS v2 has the most brightness spill but in throw the winner is *WF 600=DBS v2>Spear *.

I saw other people review about Spear has greater spill than DBS v2 but my DBS v2 show brighter spill? 

MY DBS v2 has silver cree base whereas my spear got yellow cree
I will try to get more better shot sometime tomorrow.

Sorry for bad quality pic.

GOt my anti reflect lense from Kd for $3 at the very start but they changed to $5 each now i think.


----------



## stimix (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool...:thumbsup: Now atleast we know how powerfull is the light compare to the 2 giant throwers...Suprisingly althout not as bright as DBS V2 but throw further..probably the deep & smooth reflector dose wonders.

It would be interesting if someone post the Lux figure . Rought estimate probably around 20K Lux @ 1M 

BTW, is this the glass len yopu are talking about?
https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4327


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 25, 2008)

stimix said:


> Cool...:thumbsup: Now atleast we know how powerfull is the light compare to the 2 giant throwers...Suprisingly althout not as bright as DBS V2 but throw further..probably the deep & smooth reflector dose wonders.
> 
> It would be interesting if someone post the Lux figure . Rought estimate probably around 20K Lux @ 1M
> 
> ...



Yah thats the lense.

I will be cranking up some juice WF 600 with 1.05A circuit board when i recieve my shipment.


----------



## yzfr7 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got mine a few days ago and boy does it impress the hell out of me. Even on low mode the throw is impressive. I work in a giant hanger for aircraft jets and at night time I can shine this baby from one end of the hanger to the other end with ease. 

I actually wanted to get the DBS or the Tiablo A9, but the prices of those lights just doesn't justify the use as a pure thrower. For just over $36 bucks I've very happy with the performance and quality of this light. Talk about bang for buck.


----------



## TDKKP (Aug 17, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> > Originally Posted by *stimix*
> >
> >
> > _Cool...:thumbsup: Now atleast we know how powerfull is the light compare to the 2 giant throwers...Suprisingly althout not as bright as DBS V2 but throw further..probably the deep & smooth reflector dose wonders._
> ...


 

How much more throw using Kai's lens? Can you post more beamshots with new lens and longer distance? And how to crank up some more juice?


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 3, 2008)

After reading the excellent reviews, i ordered an Aurora WF-600 along with the Ultrafire WF-139 charger and 2 Trustfire 2500mAh protected 18650 cells.

Took them a while to get it packaged and sent but once it was shipped on Sat, 30th August 2008, it arrived today Wednesday, 3rd September 2008. Pretty darn quick but i guess its cos i live nearer to HK, am in Singapore.

Anyway, the cells came either precharged or having SOME charge as i slipped a cell in and it fired right up! Nice! 

However, i got 2 questions for you experts here:-

1. How do i open up the head to either change the lens or clean the reflector, i cannot seem to open mine up at all.

2. What size holster would i order for this one and could some kind soul recommend a holster from either KD or DX?? Shipping charges to Singapore make ordering from any other site besides those 2 (and Fenix Store) very cost prohibitive.

Thanks guys! It was the reviews here that prompted me to get this light!


----------

